# Blue berries



## Killer (Dec 4, 2001)

Whenis best time to prune blueberries. I live in ALABAMA. How far back do i cut them. Killer


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Dec 4, 2001)

Take a lookie, http://ssfruit.cas.psu.edu/chapter9/chapter9h.htm


----------

